# Crab legs? Heck yeah!



## Steve H (Jan 2, 2020)

No build or finish pics. But the final dinner of the year was awesome. Ribeyes with king crab legs, huge! Lobster and roasted taters. Desert was strawberry rhubarb pie.







That's a full size baking dish!


----------



## tropics (Jan 2, 2020)

Love me some crab
Richie


----------



## crazymoon (Jan 2, 2020)

SH, Nice meal !


----------



## smokerjim (Jan 2, 2020)

oh yeah Steve that's some good eats there,


----------



## sawhorseray (Jan 2, 2020)

Nice! A meal like that lightens up the wallet almost as much as it fills the belly. RAY


----------



## xray (Jan 2, 2020)

Heck Yeah! Is right!!

The problem with crab is...I could eat my weight in them, and that would require a second mortgage.


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Jan 2, 2020)

Man that looks good Steve!


----------



## Steve H (Jan 2, 2020)

sawhorseray said:


> Nice! A meal like that lightens up the wallet almost as much as it fills the belly. RAY



34.00 a pound. It stung a bit!


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jan 2, 2020)

Crab legs looks great Steve! We have big boils maybe once or twice a year and throw some crab in there. Hoping people fill up on shrimp and crawfish first but never works out like that the crab is always the first thing gone lol


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jan 2, 2020)

Your crab legs look great steve! Was a good night for them. Wife and I  had snow crab legs ...$14 /lb, looked like pencils compared to your monsters but wife said she was in heaven so all was good!

Ryan


----------



## Steve H (Jan 2, 2020)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> Crab legs looks great Steve! We have big boils maybe once or twice a year and throw some crab in there. Hoping people fill up on shrimp and crawfish first but never works out like that the crab is always the first thing gone lol



That wouldn't work with me either! I'd hit the crab first as well.


----------



## Steve H (Jan 2, 2020)

Brokenhandle said:


> Your crab legs look great steve! Was a good night for them. Wife and I  had snow crab legs ...$14 /lb, looked like pencils compared to your monsters but wife said she was in heaven so all was good!
> 
> Ryan



Thank you! They were awesome. Nothing wrong with snow crab. Small, yes. But mighty tasty.


----------



## Winterrider (Jan 2, 2020)

Those looks like some delicious legs. I have a hard time stopping eating them when I start. That is their one downfall.


----------

